# Best way to carry pump



## drjay9051 (Dec 6, 2006)

I have been using CO2 for quite some time. I always seem to have problems with the delivery mechanism. I have tried Planet Bike, Serfas and others.

In short, I am ready to buy a pump.

No problem finding a good high volume pump. Question is how do i carry it?

On days when I CamelBack not a problem.

What about when i just have water bottles and no pack?

Do I velcro it to the down or top tube, drill and install some sort of bracket or go for this type of setup?

Topeak Mount Kit For Mountain Morph > Accessories > Inflation | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop

Not too comfortable drilling into my frame so thinking just velcro the thing.

I suppose if I dropped one water bottle cage I could mount it there but nice to have fluids!

Any thoughts for those non-CamelBack days?


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

There are plenty of pumps with brackets that mount underneath and to the side of a bottle cage, but there are also a lot of them small enough to fit in a seat bag or jersey pocket.


----------



## drjay9051 (Dec 6, 2006)

J.B. Weld said:


> There are plenty of pumps with brackets that mount underneath and to the side of a bottle cage, but there are also a lot of them small enough to fit in a seat bag or jersey pocket.


Thanks. Ill have to check Jenson. I did not find any that mount without bottle cage holes in my LBS


----------



## evandy (Oct 3, 2012)

Have you considered a frame pump? These are designed to self-mount within the triangle of your frame. I have the Zefal HPX-3 for my Surly Cross-check, and it sits right under my TT with no problem. Kept in place by a spring and molded detents in the pump. Convertible between Schraeder and Presta... There are 4 different HPXs I think, with the difference being the size of the pump to suit all sorts of frames.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

drjay9051 said:


> Thanks. Ill have to check Jenson. I did not find any that mount without bottle cage holes in my LBS


Zip tie the mount to the frame with pieces of inner tube under them to keep it from slipping.


----------



## mbell (Sep 9, 2008)

Check out the Lenzyne products. They should have something good for you.


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

J.B. Weld said:


> There are plenty of pumps with brackets that mount underneath and to the side of a bottle cage...


I have a Topeak Pocket Rocket, and it has a mount like this. No need to lose a bottle cage, it sits underneath the cage with room on top for a bottle:


----------



## Nods Dad (Jan 28, 2013)

jjaguar said:


> I have a Topeak Pocket Rocket, and it has a mount like this. No need to lose a bottle cage, it sits underneath the cage with room on top for a bottle:
> 
> View attachment 798307


Blackburn uses a similar bracket but has 2 straps instead of 1.


----------



## drjay9051 (Dec 6, 2006)

jjaguar said:


> I have a Topeak Pocket Rocket, and it has a mount like this. No need to lose a bottle cage, it sits underneath the cage with room on top for a bottle:
> 
> View attachment 798307


Perfect. Thanks for the help


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

drjay9051 said:


> Perfect. Thanks for the help


How is that any different than what you said here?


drjay9051 said:


> Thanks. Ill have to check Jenson. I did not find any that mount without bottle cage holes in my LBS


----------



## drjay9051 (Dec 6, 2006)

shiggy said:


> How is that any different than what you said here?


Totally different,dude.

One says thanks for the help. The other says thanks for referring me to the Topeak Pocket Rocket.

Am I limited in the number of thanks I can offer on the forum?

Not sure what your point is ???????????


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

drjay9051 said:


> Totally different,dude.
> 
> One says thanks for the help. The other says thanks for referring me to the Topeak Pocket Rocket.
> 
> ...


Asking why one suggestion for a bottle boss mounted pump is dismissed and another for the same type mount celebrated.


----------



## drjay9051 (Dec 6, 2006)

shiggy said:


> Asking why one suggestion for a bottle boss mounted pump is dismissed and another for the same type mount celebrated.


Shiggy:

Now I see what you were referring to.

I was under the mistaken impression that a bottle mount pump would mean losing a bottle. 
When jjaguar posted with a pic and explained that I need NOT loose a bottle it became clear to me so the thanks.

I see where you thought I was dissing the idea of a bottle mount and than praising the same.

Are we good?


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

The frame fit pump is old school; I used to be able to just barely jam a Zefal medium (?) into the rear triangle in front of the rear tire of my Cannonale (vertically along the seat tube) and I would add a velcro to secure it, that was '89-91, that worked great. Now I use one of those small pumps like shown above that fits in with the bottle cage, it doesn't move much air but is a handy size.


----------

